
How US covered up Saudi role in 9/11 - hammock
http://nypost.com/2016/04/17/how-us-covered-up-saudi-role-in-911/
======
hammock
Deleted

~~~
dalke
Or a scene out of Michael Moore's "Fahrenheit 911".

Nor am I the first to tie the NY Post coverage to Moore - the Post first
covered the Bush-Saudi claims in 2013:
[http://www.showbiz411.com/2013/12/15/murdochs-nypost-
today-b...](http://www.showbiz411.com/2013/12/15/murdochs-nypost-today-backs-
michael-moore-bush-saudi-claims-from-fahrenheit-911)

The article also points to a 2003 Vanity Fair story by Craig Unger, "Saving
the Saudis".

